# Rapidshare nun auch?



## wishi (17. Februar 2012)

Rapidshare hat Gestern für den Freeuserbereich die Wiederaufnahme der Downloads eingestellt und das Speedlimmit auf 30kb/s gedrosselt.
Man kann jetzt raten, entweder zum Schutz vor sich selber oder um etwa jeniges zu verhindern, was mit Megaupload passierte.


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. Februar 2012)

War abzusehen. Megaupload zieht echt weite Kreise.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

Naja, ohne jetzt Rapidshare kriminelle Handlungen zu unterstellen, aber was soll das bringen. Langsamer Freeuser-Download und keine Wiederaufnahme der Downloads? Also das wird die Richter herzlich wenig interessieren ob schnell oder langsam

\Ironie - ein

Rapidshare: Bitte bitte euer Ehren, wir haben doch die Leute versucht daran zu hindern, die wollten einfach nicht aufhören zu downloaden, wir haben die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt...

Richter: Jetzt mal ganz langsam, warum haben Sie die Daten nicht vorher kontrolliert oder es zumindest komplett abgestellt statt zu drosseln? Geben Sie also zu, dass Sie von Verletzungen des Urheberrechtes in Kenntnis waren und es mit Ihren Dienstleistungen unterstützt haben?

Rapidshare: Euer Ehren, das sind doch keine Dienstleistungen, die User haben doch nichts gezahlt, das war alles nur Karritativ...

\Ironie - aus


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2012)

Jeder weiss, dass über Rapidshare enorm viele Schwarzkopien verbreitet werden. Als aktiver Gegner von Raubkopierern würde die Bekämpfung von Rapidshare ganz oben auf meiner Liste stehen.


----------



## derzool (17. Februar 2012)

Ich trauere den ganzen Hostern keine Minute nach. Sollen die ruhig alle sterben! Wer mit Warez Geld verdient hat es nicht anders gewollt. Für die User, die legal etwas sharen wollen gibt es genügend Alternativen.


----------



## Anchorage (17. Februar 2012)

Ähm soll das eine News dahrstellen? Lies dir bitte regeln durch wie man eine News erstellt.

Zum Thema:

Rapidshare wird glaub ich kaum hochgenommen weil ihr größten Teil beziehen die aus legalen Downloads. Auserdem können sie bei der Datenmenge nicht jede einzelne File durchsuchen. Wenn sich ein Publisher beschwert wirds normalerweise inerhalb von 24 Stunden gelöscht.


----------



## spockilein (17. Februar 2012)

Jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum nein OTR-Download nicht klappte.
Und wieder werden alle User für ein Paar betraft. Moderne Sippenhaft.


----------



## GermanOtaku (17. Februar 2012)

da stimme ich Anchorage zu. Es ist völliger schwachsinn zu sagen, alle filehoster gehören geschlossen. dann gäbe es nicht nur kein rapishare mehr, sondern auch fileplanet, gamershell usw. wären betroffen. denn alle hosten daten. Außerdem wo soll man dann seine minecraft texturepacks und/oder mods herbekommen? wo soll man sprach- und uncutpatches (ja es gibt sie noch vereinzelt) herbekommen? wo soll ich als künstler meine texte hochladen? es ist totaler dummfug die hoster als böse zu bezeichnen und rumzubrüllen, dass sie geschlossen gehören. damit begebt ihr euch nur auf BILD niveau!


----------



## DUNnet (17. Februar 2012)

> Rapidshare hat Gestern für den Freeuserbereich die Wiederaufnahme der Downloads eingestellt und das Speedlimmit auf 30kb/s gedrosselt.
> Man kann jetzt raten, entweder zum Schutz vor sich selber oder um etwa jeniges zu verhindern, was mit Megaupload passierte.



Quarksinnige News,
da die Megaupload Presche durch den Gesetztesstand kam, das ein Punkte-Belohnungssystem herschte, zustande kam und sich RS diesbezüglich schon vor 2 Jahren absicherte ist das einfach nur eine Änderung der Umstände,
RS ist (außer durch findige neue Gesetzte) laut US Recht legal und deshalb vor den netten Jungs der Exekutiven sicher

Zudem sucht und löscht RS illegale Kontente,
bei falschen Dateinamen und Passwort gesicherten RARs nutzt dies aber nichts,
sohin sind sie auch in die Richtung abgesichert da sie die technischen Mittel soweit nutzen wie es geht.

Zur Not könnten sie noch die Accounts umschalten, sodass nur eigen geupptes Material gedownloadet werden kann


----------



## Bennz (17. Februar 2012)

Traffic mehr nich, keine news fertig


----------



## 0815 (17. Februar 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Jeder weiss, dass über Rapidshare enorm viele Schwarzkopien verbreitet werden. Als aktiver Gegner von Raubkopierern würde die Bekämpfung von Rapidshare ganz oben auf meiner Liste stehen.


 
Stimme ich voll und ganz zu. 

Das Beispiel von *Germanoktu* mag ich mal ganz stark bezweifeln. Ich glaube kaum das auf rapidshare so viele Minecraft-Packs geladen werden.
Die Minecraft-Packs werden vom Betreiber erst vor Gericht ausgepackt, wenn die Strafanzeige vom Anwalt vorliegt.


----------



## totwart22 (17. Februar 2012)

Also man kann ja wohl nicht sagen das es auf rs nicht viele illegale Daten gibt. Die haben bestimmt noch mehr als megaupload.


Das sie das downloadlimit für freeuser wieder begrenzt haben, liegt einfach nur daran, das die Server jetzt überlastet sind.


----------



## blackout24 (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn man mal in Filecrop nach Zeugs sucht ist viel viel mehr auf Rapidshare gehostet als auf Megaupload damals.
Eigentlich müssten die genauso besuch bekommen. Die haben mal gemeint sie sehen das gelassen, weil sie so ein Belohnungssystem
wie MU nicht haben. Was ändert das daran, dass die genau wissen das Tonnenweise Urheberrechtlich Geschützes Material darüber verteilt wird?

MU hatte den Vorteil, dass es einfache Captchas hatte die von JDownloader gelöst werden konnten und es keine dummen Warte Limit waren und Ausreichend Schnell. Rapdishare hatte schonmal eingeführt, dass man nach jedem Download 1 Stunde warten muss egal wie klein der war, schon war es nicht mehr attraktiv und ne Woche später haben sie es wieder sein gelassenn. Genauso wie die Schnappsidee mit den Captchas mit Hunden und Katzen wo man nur die Zahlen und Buchtaben wo ne Katze draufsitzt eintippen sollte. Das ruiniert halt Geschäft und von dem ganzen illegalen Kram leben die nunmal.


----------



## totwart22 (17. Februar 2012)

Ach und nur mal an die, die alle sagen gut das es gesperrt wurde.

Noch "nie" einen gebrannten Film gesehen ????

Ich glaube wohl die wenigsten

Mfg


----------



## wishi (17. Februar 2012)

Wieso soll das keine News wert sein? Und Nein, es ist auch kein Tariffic den ich erzeugen will. Kurz und Schluss, jeder weiß was los ist, was soll ich denn da noch mehr schreiben, außer vielleicht, das RS dazu offiziell noch immer keine Stellung dazu genommen hat. Mittlerweile ist es so weit, das man unter JDownloder die Meldung bekommt, das ne Drossel eingetreten ist aber beim Start eines Downloads die Mitteilung bekommt das die Server in "Reparatur" sind und kein download verfügbar scheint.


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Februar 2012)

Volle Zustimmung @totwart22. Echt widerlich wie ihr euch hier aufführt und euch am Abmahn- und Sperrungsfieber
aufgeilt


----------



## MG42 (19. Februar 2012)

Wo ist das Problem? Sofern die Urheberrechtsgesetze eben ein Ungleichgewicht von Rechteinhaber und Lizenznehmer verursachen um Gier derer zu befriedigen, die sich als "Verwalter" auserkoren haben, soll meinetwegen Tonnenweise illegales Zeug auf RS rumstehen und öffentlich verfügbar sein.
Ich glaube jeder (99,9%) würde liebend gerne des Künstler Werk entsprechend mit Mindestbeitrag zu vergüten, nur sehen es manche nicht ein, dass dieser nur einen kleinen Teil dessen bekommt was ihm eigentlich zusteht, der Rest landet ja eh beim großen Erpresser .


----------



## PC GAMER (19. Februar 2012)

totwart22 schrieb:


> Ach und nur mal an die, die alle sagen gut das es gesperrt wurde.
> 
> Noch "nie" einen gebrannten Film gesehen ????
> 
> ...


 
HAHA genau, 
Sogar ein lehrer von uns  und er ist 60 Jahre alt


----------



## dgcss (19. Februar 2012)

Naja ich sehe es Zwi-Spältig. Wenns RS und co nicht mehr geben würde dann würden sich upper und Raubcopierer wieder ans FTP knacken machen , somit viel mehr Leuten und Firmen schaden. Von so an sehe ich die One Click Hoster als "Schadensminimierend" an auch wenn der Betrag schon reicht. Wenn Sie nicht über RS und co ihr stoff kriegen gibts noch 1000 anderer Möglichkeiten. Ich finde das O-C-Hs weniger das Problem ist (Sehe auch keine Schuld bei MegaUpload sondern eher an den Usern da die es hoch/runtergeladen haben.)


----------



## Decrypter (19. Februar 2012)

> Naja ich sehe es Zwi-Spältig. Wenns RS und co nicht mehr geben würde  dann würden sich upper und Raubcopierer wieder ans FTP knacken machen ,  somit viel mehr Leuten und Firmen schaden.



Das könnte durchaus sein. Als es die ganzen One-Klick Hoster noch nicht gab, waren auf einschlägigen Seiten die sogenannten Stros zu finden. Aber da kam man als normal 0815 User ja auch nicht so ohne weiteres ran. Richtig ist aber, das das gehackte Firmen FTPs waren. Wenn man dort also einen richtig schnellen "erwischte" und der Admin im Tiefschlaf war bzw. nichts auf dem Kasten hatte, konnte man damit einer Fa. enormen Schaden zufügen, da seinerzeit ja vielfach nach Traffic bei Standleitungen abgerechnet wurde.

Heute aber sieht das anders aus. Da P2P ziemlich heikel geworden ist, stürzen sich die 0815 User halt auf die ganzen One-Klick Hoster. Viele bezahlen dann auch für einen Premium Acc. Das ist natürlich die Masse derjenigen, die solche Sachen leechen. Weil sie keine anderen Möglichkeiten haben. Der elitäre Kreis hat damit aber nichts am Hut, Heutzutage gibt es Space für vergleichsweise wenig Geld diversen Anbietern. Dort bekommt man mittlerweile richtig gute FTP Server mit viel Platz und Gigabit Anbindungen fast hinterhergeworfen. Da wird mMn noch viel mehr Traffic mit dem illegalen Zeuchs generiert als bei den ganzen One-Klick Hostern. Es gibt Kunden, die haben mit ihren fetten VDSL Lines bzw. den fetten Kabelanschlüssen monatlichen Traffic, der in den mittleren TB-Bereich geht. Da spielt die Größe keine Rolle mehr, wenn selbst eine Untouched BluRay in knapp 1.5 Std machbar ist.Nicht ohne Grund hat sich x264 bzw. der mkv Container so schnell durchgesetzt....


----------

